# FORCE FIVE SAILBOAT



## CISCOJOE (Aug 28, 2001)

i am looking for for a small sailboat i can tie down on my 38'' cutter and take cruising with us. for adults and kids to sail. ease of handling and stability are important.

this is not a dink issue. i have an inflatable for that purpose.

i found an online ad for a force five. anyone out there familiar with the boat? is it worth looking into? if not, any suggestions on what might suit? thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have sailed and raced on Force Fives. They are basically hard chibe versions of a Laser. They are not all that hard to sail in moderate conditions but take some real skill to sail well or sail in a breeze. These are fast boats and a lot of fun. They are not especially small or light in weight and so would be a little difficult to carry on board a 38 footer at least I could not imagine how I would carry one on my 38 footer. I think holder used to make an 11 footer that would be easier to carry. Another option would be to try to find a 1960''s era O''day Sprite (my first boat) or perhaps a 1960''s era Moth, Dyer Dhow or Penguin. Even stowing a 10 or 11 footer aboard would be tricky on a 38 footer. I have been working on the design for a light weight 8 footer that would hold two adults and would stow on my deck. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I used to sail my inlaws'' Force 5. To rig that boat the sail had a sleeve that we slid over the mast. Seems to me that would be difficult if launching from a larger boat. Additionally, it was heavy.

Bob


----------



## shipley (May 13, 2001)

I had one from 1977 to 79 and raced it while in high school. Actualy sailed it around Brigantine Island New Jersey a few times in good sized seas. Loved the boat but it''s hard for a novice (and the best)to sail down wind in a good breeze w/out rocking madly then flipping (unlike Lasers). Large sail area for LWL. Still, it is an excellent built boat but a very heavy one for what your after. I''ve raced Moths and Penquins in the back bays of NJ and i agree w/the previous statement.


----------



## jaymckay (Apr 23, 2012)

same here. i actually sailed my force 5 yesterday on the intercoastal, it was loads of fun and when you find the right angle of sail, it creates decent wake and heels nice. ( however the first time i took it out, i capsized at least 5 times.) its fairly easy to rig, with practice. its delicate to gusts...
i dont like the whole mast slip over for the sail, i would recommend a lighter hull boat as this one averages 150 lbs hull alone.


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

I have a force 5 thats been sitting for a while. Great boat for wet sailing and never had any issues with her.


----------

